# .EXEs fursonas



## florance the fox (Nov 12, 2019)

ok who has a fursona that's an exe?


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 12, 2019)

.exe is still a thing?


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 12, 2019)

well sort of


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 12, 2019)

i have a fursona that's a creation of an exe his name is lethal


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 13, 2019)

florance the fox said:


> ok who has a fursona that's an exe?


Not sure if my sona is executable on Windows


----------



## Kinare (Nov 14, 2019)

Mine is a .rawr


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 14, 2019)

mine can execute orders with 95% proficiency.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 17, 2019)

My fursona is .jpg and sometimes .png


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Nov 17, 2019)

*stares out plaintively from the Quarantine folder*

I wuz fraaaaamed. D:


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 17, 2019)

*Smug protogen noise*
I'd say I'm mostly .dll files, although I happen to have some .exes in me!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 17, 2019)

.jpg, and suffering from extreme compression artifact-ion.


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 18, 2019)

Ah, I envy the people responding to this thread. Why did I ever have to be involved in the Sonic fandom xP


----------



## foussiremix (Nov 21, 2019)

I am .pdf

#pdf ftw


----------

